# How big is your poodle?



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't know exactly how tall Scooter is, but he is 4lbs and believe 
me when I say he is TINY! :tongue:


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I have found an easy way to measure mine. I take a string that is about 6 inches longer than I think they are, then hold one end of the string at one end of the point (like the floor or their withers)...then take the string and run it along their body to the points you want to measure to. Mark off the point with your finger then measure the string...its a lot easier than trying to measure a dog with a ruler or tape measure!

I know they use wickets to measure some breeds...but my method is pretty accurate when they are standing up and I kneel beside them.

I would have to guess your guy is about 7-8 inches tall and length...or less, but that is just a guess MM. How old is Scooter? Is he an adult or still growing?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

IPP said:


> I would have to guess your guy is about 7-8 inches tall and length...or less, but that is just a guess MM. How old is Scooter? Is he an adult or still growing?


That sounds about right. He is 7 months old, so I believe he is done growing
or not going to get much better?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Jazz is ummmmm 22 inches tall, 22 inches long (withers to base of tail) and weighed 47.8 pounds three or so weeks ago. She is 3 years and 2 months old according to the registration I got on her, although the origional bill of sale (it was stapeled to her registration and came from her first home- we are her thrid home) listed her birthday a year earlier than her papers?? Back yard breeder to be sure, but at least she eventaully found a good home.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Sammie is 28 inches at the withers, unless I measured completely wrong. He is almost 70 lbs, and just turned 3.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Not sure how tall T is but he was 15.8 kilos at his 16 week vet check. Will measure him tomorrow night and post cause we're going out tonight and won't have time.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Ginger and Teddy are both 24 high but Ginger is 26 long and Teddy is 24 long. Ginger weights about 42 lbs and Teddy weights about 50:santaclaus:


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I did my smallest male to see, since he was born last January and done gaining height and length, I think.

Shippo- 8 in tall and 7 in long (3.6 lbs and I wish he would gain about 1-2 more before he is done, talk about a finicky eater :banghead


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Murphy will be 6 months old on the 11th. She's 23 inches at the withers, 20 inches from withers to base of the tail and weighs 37 lbs.

Does anyone know when standards stop growing? I can't find a growth chart anywhere and I've read they can grow until they're 18 months to 2 years old. Not sure if thats height or filling out to their final weight. I assume they stop growing in height before their weight stabilizes.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

You know that's a good question - when do they stop growing? Teddy was supposed to be two when we rescued him but he grew for almost a year after that. He was much smaller than Ginger, now he is the same size, except in length, and weighs more.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I wonder if maybe he is younger than they thought because Ginger stabalized at about 1 and a half.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

He probably was younger.
Sammie was pretty much done in height when we got him at 16 months. He continued to fill out a bit for several more months.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I think you are right - that might be why he has been so "puppy-like" since we got him. He is calming down a little bit. but he still acts like a puppy.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Gunther is 27 in and about 57 lbs at 14 months.


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi, I just had my 5 month old standard puppy - Steeler in the vet last month and he said he would max out in height at appro. 6 mos. of age and then fill in. Seems about right to me, he was growing about 3 pounds a week and it was scary , he seemed to grow before our eyes but it has tapered off.


----------



## Bear04 (Dec 13, 2008)

Bear is around 25" and 46lbs.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Roxy said:


> Hi, I just had my 5 month old standard puppy - Steeler in the vet last month and he said he would max out in height at appro. 6 mos. of age and then fill in. Seems about right to me, he was growing about 3 pounds a week and it was scary , he seemed to grow before our eyes but it has tapered off.


Interesting! I had Murphy at the vet yesterday. She said Murphy could grow in height for another 6 months and then fill in for another 6 after that. She's just turned 6 months old now.

I guess only time will tell.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

From my experience with standard poodles,they are a slow growing breed.
I would say most of them will reach their height by about 12-18 months.
They continue to fill in and gain muscle till about 24 months.
I believe their size is measured strictly by their height at the withers,as weight is a very individual thing.
You can have stockier,heavier poodles or tall lanky ones.
Mental maturity is another story...none of mine were 'grown up' till at least 3 years of age.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Well finally got to measuring and T is 24 inches at wither, 23 inches long and will be 6 months old next week. Last Friday at the vet he was 20.2kg (which is 44.5 pounds according to my online conversion :lol


----------



## Bear04 (Dec 13, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Mental maturity is another story...none of mine were 'grown up' till at least 3 years of age.


:high5:
Very true...Very true!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Usually dogs at 6-9 months will be done growing in Height , but will continue to grow / fill out/mature till they are 2-3 years especially for big dogs. Small dogs Usually grow faster and stop around 1-2 years.

Our puppy is 3 months and weighs 18lbs ( he is under weight ) His Mom was 23inch at the withers and the dad was 22inches at the withers. Most of the standard poodles I see at dog shows seem to be at around 22 inches to 25 inches at the shoulder.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

Dutch is 4 months(16weeks) and is 32 lbs. As far as height I cant find my tape measure. :banghead: My vet said he probably wouldnt be done growing(muscle/bone mass) until around 1.5-2 years. I wish I could see how tall he is!!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Casey is 25 inches and 55 lbs and is still growing at 11 months old.
Mandy my Tiny girl 13months is probably just 20 inches and just over 30 lbs I think I will take them to vet in Morning actually for a weigh in as Casey will be 1 in 2 weeks.
I do believe that she is growing still taller as she looks closer to Caseys hight again,
Whoevers vet said done hight at 6 months ha ha good luck I would bet Casey has grown 4 more inches since then and still going.


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

My poodle is a miniature.

She is five and a half months and already out of the miniature zone. I measured her a month ago and she was 15inches at the shoulders. I knew it when I got her....the breeder said she was too big for confirmation and might overshoot the size range a tad.

She was the biggest in her litter and will wind up being in the standard range.....smallest of the range but bigger than the miniature range.


----------



## winniethepoo (Feb 24, 2009)

She is 27in. at the withers, about 60lbs.


----------



## LittleGracie (Oct 22, 2010)

My little girl Gracie will be 5 months on the weekend and is 34 lbs and 23 inches tall,

I call her pony cuz she's so tall and thin and is awkward with being so out of proportion. lol
she looks like a new born foal when they're learning to walk, and I lovvveee her!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Taffy is 22 months old, is 23" tall and weighs 50 lbs. Billy is 2 years, 2 months, is 24" tall and weighs, 51 lbs.
_


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy is nearly 18 months, around 11 inches, and weighs 4 - 4.2 kilos (8.8 - 9 pounds). "But whatever her weight in pounds, shillings and ounces/She always seems bigger because of her bounces!"


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Tate is 11 inches tall and long, and weighs 7 pounds and 5 or 6 years old (not sure, he was a stray).

He's rather boney though... seems like the only part of him that gets any fat is his middle/tummy, never his chest!


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

My girls are little sweet petites! Cricket is 4 years and is about 23-24 at the withers and weighs about 35 lbs. Clove at 1 year is really tiny at about 21" at the withers and she only weighs about 30 lbs.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Riley is a big boy! 28 1/2 inches tall and 74lbs at 8 years old.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Holly is six years old, 26 1/2 inches and 62 pounds. Thinker is 12 1/2 years old and 25 inches and 54 pounds. Quincy is nine months old, about 23 1/2 inches and 40 pounds


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Henry is 2 years old, 27" tall and 62 pounds. Millie is 9 1/2 months old, just under 24" and 45 lbs.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Penny is 9 months, 12.5 inches tall and 8 lbs


----------



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

Cosmo is 27.5 inches tall and just shy of 60 pounds.


----------



## Sadie Girl (Jun 17, 2010)

Curlydogs said:


> Cosmo is 27.5 inches tall and just shy of 60 pounds.


Sadie is a svelte 55# and stands 28" at the withers. She is my first spoo and her lanky legs just fascinate me. This week she has learned to zoomie in the backyard on command. Well, I think she's learned it. I have a stand of blue spruce and she zooms around it and does a figure eight. She heads for me, then turns off at the last minute to do a U turn behind me. I love to hear the sound of her paws hitting the turf. Hmmm ...maybe she has a bit of Secretariat in her! Sure sounds like hoofbeats!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas is 23 1/2 inches, about 50ish pounds, almost one year old.

Vienna is 26 inches, about 53 pounds (61 when I got her, porker), and two and a half - I thought she was a big girl, until I saw how big Holly is! Holy cow!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Vegas is 23 1/2 inches, about 50ish pounds, almost one year old.
> 
> Vienna is 26 inches, about 53 pounds (61 when I got her, porker), and two and a half - I thought she was a big girl, until I saw how big Holly is! Holy cow!


Ha ha..I feel like Millie is SO tiny at just under 24" because I am so used to Henry!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

haven't gotten temperance's height, but she was weighed at the vet on monday and is almost 53 pounds and just hit a year old.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Mia is 23 inches and about 40lbs at 15 months. 

Kodi, the Mini, is 14.5in and 14 lbs and will be 3 years in 2 weeks.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Atticus is 8.5 inches and about 4 pounds at 15 months


----------



## stevew (Nov 22, 2010)

*Magnum*

Magnum is 27 inches and about 70 lbs


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

stevew said:


> Magnum is 27 inches and about 70 lbs


ok, first i have to say, his name fits him well!!!!!

jessie is 25" and weights 49.8# at almost 23 months old. she's been this height since about a year old, however, she's gained weight over the last couple of months and is filling out beautifully. good muscle mass.


----------



## stevew (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you so much. Jessie is simpply lovely. I can take no credit for the name Got "Mags " when he was 9 months, as he had stains on the teeth and wouldn't make the ultimate show dog . He's been our "show dog" for 10 1/2 years. We lost Sylvie to sarcoma a month ago (see album) and have another dog from the same breede in March. Poodles are best !


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

stevew said:


> Thank you so much. Jessie is simpply lovely. I can take no credit for the name Got "Mags " when he was 9 months, as he had stains on the teeth and wouldn't make the ultimate show dog . He's been our "show dog" for 10 1/2 years. We lost Sylvie to sarcoma a month ago (see album) and have another dog from the same breede in March. Poodles are best !


i looked at your album. both dogs are beautiful. so so sorry about your loss, especially at such a young age. i can't imagine how that must've hurt. happy for you that you have your "show dog" and a new member to your family. very true, all our dogs are our "show dogs" - & they are all first prize winners, too.

happy to meet you.


----------



## OverTheTopFarm (Nov 13, 2010)

Romeo is 10 months, 24" tall and about 23" long ... not sure if I am measuring to the wrong place in length or what, he sure looked square when I eyeball him. Anyway, he weighs about 45 pounds ... he is definitely still growing!


----------



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

Jazzi is 24.5 in and approx 57 lbs and Ella is 23 in and 60 lbs ( in process of trying to lose a couple of pounds) Ella is heavier boned than Jazzi. Jazzi is 3yrs and Ella is 2 yrs 6months. Jazzi and Ella hit top height at about 1yr and weight about 2 yrs. Ella is still trying to fill out! ( hence the diet ) :ahhhhh:


----------



## Ray'nBC (Dec 16, 2009)

At different ages, Amos was:
3mo. = 21lb./16"
6mo. = 34lb./22"
9mo. = 46lb./24"
12mo. = 45lb./25"
15mo. = 43lb./25.25"
17mo. = 44.5lb./25.50" (current)


----------



## stevew (Nov 22, 2010)

Dear's Jessie's mom
Thank you so much for the kind words. Life doesn't always follow the best laid plans. That being said we are so looking forward to posting the puppy album

Cheers


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

We lost Sylvie to sarcoma a month ago (see album) and have another dog from the same breede in March. Poodles are best ![/QUOTE]

Sorry about losing your dog. I just put my toy poodle down in April after 18 years of love. Your album is beautiful and I agree - Poodles are the Best! 
I have 2 toy girls now!


----------



## stevew (Nov 22, 2010)

So Sorry for your loss. What beautiful dogs. Know it is not a replacement, but will you get another toy ?
all the best Steve

It looked awfully cold in Edmonton last Sunday during the Grey Cup !


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Rogan is 18 months old, about 22" and 39 pounds. I can't believe how many HUGE standards are on here… I know Rogan is on the smaller side for a spoo but I love him this size, I am only 5"3 so maybe that makes a difference! He is the perfect size for me!


----------



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

Hank is 6 months old, 24" and 48 lbs. I can't beleive how big he is already.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I will update because Millie has grown!  She is now just under 25 inches tall and she is still 45 lbs. She seems small to me (although I know she is actually moderately sized) because Henry is 27 inches tall and Tony was also close to that size. You don't see a lot of small standards around my area!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Sabrina 22" (she has shrunk since her showing days) 40lbs
Delilah 22.5" 39lbs


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Des is 26" tall and 49 lbs at 2 years old. He's barely grown since he was 1 year, just filled out. He was actually 1" longer when he was around a year old and is now perfectly square, which surprised me when I measured him a few weeks ago.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Birdie said:


> Des is 26" tall and 49 lbs at 2 years old. He's barely grown since he was 1 year, just filled out. He was actually 1" longer when he was around a year old and is now perfectly square, which surprised me when I measured him a few weeks ago.


Wow! Is he pretty thin? Henry is 26 1/2 - 27 inches (I never get the same measurement twice ha ha) and weighs 60 lbs. He is lean and muscular and could gain some weight and still be thin. Its crazy how there is so much variety in build of poodles!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Finnegan is 18 months old, between 25-26 inches tall and 61.8 lbs.


----------



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

Would anyone be able to give me an idea on what to expect in growth (height and weight) from 6 months until full grown? Like I said, Hank is 6 months old, 24" and 48 lbs. I kind of assumed he would be in the 50 lb range when he was done but I'm thinking he will be much bigger than that.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hank said:


> Would anyone be able to give me an idea on what to expect in growth (height and weight) from 6 months until full grown? Like I said, Hank is 6 months old, 24" and 48 lbs. I kind of assumed he would be in the 50 lb range when he was done but I'm thinking he will be much bigger than that.


Sounds like he'll be a pretty big boy! They all grow at different rates so its difficult to give you an estimate. I think Millie was somewhere around 21-22 inches tall and maybe 35 pounds at 6 months. She is now 12 months and has grown 3-4 inches since then.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Leif I got from Rescue in January & he is 22 1/2" at withers, 22 1/2" from sternum to butt bone-totally square dog & he was 32.6lbs BUT after 3 weeks & 3-5 cups of food daily he is up to 37.2lbs & is looking great. Muscules coming in well & he shouldn't top 40lbs. He is about 2 1/years old but anyone's gues since 1 st guess off the streets in a matted horrible mess he was estimated at 4-5, once the coat came off, food & energy level that age dropped.

It sounds like your boy will be very large & well over the 50lb range. It will be fun to see what the rate of growth is.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

My boy Hershey was 25" at 6 month and weighted 52 lbs. He is now 15 month and 28" and 70.2 lbs as of today he actually got weighted today for him neuter  sounds like Hank is going to be a big boy too!
Hershey is still gaining weight to I weighed him about 7 weeks ago and he was 68 lbs and I do not over feed him he only get 2 to 2 1/2 cups of food a day. I am in the process of looking into feed PRM this is something that I want to do just trying to figure out the logistics.


----------



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

what do you mean by PRM?


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Hank said:


> what do you mean by PRM?


Prey Model Raw here is a link if your interested:

Why PMR? | Prey Model Raw


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I still haven't measured how tall she is...from a dog stand. LOL. On hind legs she's slightly taller than a 9 year old.  Bella weighs 45 lbs. Just like the breeder said she would. How on Earth do they know!? She's going to be 2 years old next month!


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

*Rusty's size*

Well I keep wondering about rusty... He 9 month and I just weighed and measured 34 pounds and 21 inches tall.... I'm guessing he's going to be a small standard but I'm so surprised because his mother was 50 lbs and his father was 75 lbs... From what I've read here and all over the net basically they are all diff and it hard to tell but he still seems small... The breeder of my new pup (coming home one week from today) says her girls are only 35 lbs and 22-23 inches tall but to me they look so much bigger than rusty. I don't want him to be huge but 50lbs 23-24 inches would be nice


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Sometimes the genes just combine to surprise you. Delilah has a sister, Zama, who is 26" and 55lbs! :afraid: Looking at the pedigree, I have no idea where this size comes from (Delilah and Penny are both around 22"). Zama was not large as a puppy and now full grown, she towers over her brothers by at least an inch.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

I guess it's just a game of wait and see... He looks very "teenagery" lol compared to 1 and 2 year old spoos I've seen so maybe he has another little growth spurt left in him 

When Lola comes home i think I'm going to track her stats to compare hers with his just for fun


----------

